# B&W HTM3S center



## number 5 (Sep 9, 2009)

If I end up going with the 804S instead of the CM9 main speakers, I'll want the HTM3S center to sonically match the 804S. 

The B&W manufacturer's site lists the height of the HTM3S center speaker as 12.6 inches (320 mm). It does not say whether this is the height of the cabinet, or if it includes the height of the tweeter that sits on top. 

Does anyone know? Can someone who owns an HTM3S take a measurement for me please? If so, thank you. 

five


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The height spec will be from the top of the HTM3S tweeter to the base of the unit, so 12.6" is correct...I had the HTM4S which is slightly smaller in height compared to its bigger brother.


----------



## number 5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you john. That means I'll have room for it without having to move my plasma TV higher up the wall; a major bother if I had to do that. 

I'll be going back to the audio store later this week to audition some more B+W speakers. Previously I listened to the 803D, 803S, 804S, and CM9 in stereo. I'm going to ask them to set up the 804S with HTM3S and the CM9 with CMC2 for a multi-channel audition.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

number 5 said:


> Thank you john. That means I'll have room for it without having to move my plasma TV higher up the wall; a major bother if I had to do that.
> 
> I'll be going back to the audio store later this week to audition some more B+W speakers. Previously I listened to the 803D, 803S, 804S, and CM9 in stereo. I'm going to ask them to set up the 804S with HTM3S and the CM9 with CMC2 for a multi-channel audition.


happy demoing :T tbh the HTM3S is the perfect match for the 804S's and would be my choice should I go with B&W again, the 800 series really are beautiful performers and strike an excellent balance between music and movies


----------

